# Route Planner Website



## Suzya (Jul 2, 2008)

Does anyone know of any good route planners that take into account we are driving a motorhome, particularly covering France. The AA and RAC seem a bit basic!

Thankyou.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I don't think any route planner would consider a Compass Drifter worthy of any special routing.
I get on quite well with viamichelin.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

They all seem to be about the same.
You can get sat nav for hgv`s .

Dave P


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Routes*

Hi

Take a look at www.autoroutes.fr - the French motorway network is detailed here along with toll prices etc.

Russell


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

You can tailor viamichelin for different types of vehicle.

Alas there is no campingcar classification but we find that car and caravan gets our speed more accurately than a car.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

pippin said:


> You can tailor viamichelin for different types of vehicle. Alas there is no campingcar classification but we find that car and caravan gets our speed more accurately than a car.


Ditto here. I always use ViaMichelin >> LINK << for planning continental travels. I use the AA's Route Planner >> LINK << for UK planning.

I suppose it depends on how much detail you want, but discovering different places and routes is all part of the fun for us.

Gerald


----------

